# swapping motors



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Well, I'm not really sure what exactly happened to my motor just yet, but after a short 10 minute drive last saturday when I went to start it back up it wouldn't start and had this horrible knocking sound. I think it's the valves slapping against the cam lobes? I checked the oil level then and it wasn't on the stick...which confused me because i just did the oil 2 weeks prior to this happening. Anyway, since I have the 05.5 engine the timing chain is prone to have problems so i'm not sure if that stretched or skipped. Josh as NLS said my best bet for whatever is wrong is just to put a new motor in so that's what i'm doing. I have no experience what so ever doing a motor swap so this is going to be a learning experience for me and i'll probably get stuck a few times along the way. I'll update this thread daily with pics of my progress.

































well now i know i have the 2 bolt tranny mount when i order my mounts lol


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

good luck. keep us pictured!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

You'll be surprised how easy these cars come apart! Where did you source your new motor?


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

I had a friend find me an 08 engine with only 7k miles! Josh at NLS found an engine for me too but the 08 was a good price that I couldn't pass up. 

I might post some more pics later but right now I'm chillin by the pool enjoying some beers:beer:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

wow. congrats!!!


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

pennsydubbin said:


> well now i know i have the 2 bolt tranny mount when i order my mounts lol


Dude my NLS short shifter looks exactly like yours I had to laugh at that one. All rusted where the logo should be.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

tay272 said:


> Dude my NLS short shifter looks exactly like yours I had to laugh at that one. All rusted where the logo should be.


 haha yea what's up with that I wonder why it does that?


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

how many miles did you have on the previous motor?


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

eatrach said:


> how many miles did you have on the previous motor?


86,xxx. Don't know the exact number because I can't check right now.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Hey good luck with the swap ahead of ya! Keep us posted with lots of pics! :thumbup:


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

86K!!! wow that sucks. That is half the life on those motors.
any plans of doing something to the motor? such as valve springs, port and polish etc...


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

eatrach said:


> 86K!!! wow that sucks. That is half the life on those motors.
> any plans of doing something to the motor? such as valve springs, port and polish etc...


yea it sucks but putting this new engine in gives me something to do after work haha. My dad's old golf had 340,000 miles on it before he scraped it for this jetta that i have now. I'd expect these engines to go well over 200k if maintained properly. 

Anyway, no plans for my old motor right now. I actually listed it for part out on here but I think I might just keep it as a spare and possibly build it once i get out of school I still need to open the damn thing too to figure out what actually when wrong. I'm going work on it now for a few hours so stay posted for pics.


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

pennsydubbin said:


> haha yea what's up with that I wonder why it does that?


Mine looks the same way,wtf?


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

GTACanuck said:


> Hey good luck with the swap ahead of ya! Keep us posted with lots of pics! :thumbup:


thanks:beer:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

HIBB 304 said:


> Mine looks the same way,wtf?


yea no idea

I didn't get much done today because I was hangover from last night and got a late start. All I got done was disconnecting that axles. I wish I could work on it more but i have to go to my girlfriends birthday picnic. Tomorrow will be the day when the engine and trans actually get pulled, then I just have to wait till my new motor gets here....the holiday is delaying its arrival:banghead:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Where did you buy the engine??


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

A place called ridge road auto parts in Ohio. Its about 6 and a half hours away from where I live so it should only take 2 days to get here. It shipped out on Friday so I'm guessing it'll be here Tuesday since tomorrow is a holiday.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

HIBB 304 said:


> Mine looks the same way,wtf?


Its deffinately from rainwater getting in the engine and then the moisture collects in that area and rusts it up. My engine can get kinda damp looking after driving through the rain. Another reason why VW decided to finally update thier coilpacks cause of water leaking into the holes and messin stuff up.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

just got done pulling the motor and trans out. After i finish eating i'll load the pictures


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

pennsydubbin said:


> just got done pulling the motor and trans out. After i finish eating i'll load the pictures


doing it yourself? wow... I wish I had the equipment and the know how. The only thing I can do are brakes, oil changes, plugs, fluids (all), and that is all


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

faceless bolts holding the ECU in









with the help of the Dremel I was able to make two slits so a flat head can unscrew them









ECU









trans mount out









engine lift brackets in!









my cousin getting the lift set up









hooked up and ready to be taken out



























and a pic of the engine-less bay

















and with me in it!









there she sits...tomorrow i'm going to open her up and see what went wrong and hopefully my new one will be here tomorrow or Wednesday









and chugging a beer to a job well done:beer:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

eatrach said:


> doing it yourself? wow... I wish I had the equipment and the know how. The only thing I can do are brakes, oil changes, plugs, fluids (all), and that is all


Yup did it myself and fortunately had the equipment to do so. Did I know what I was doing...not really, but I just started taking things apart and basically learned along the way. I would encourage anyone to do it themselves if they had to because it was highly satisfying doing it myself


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

pennsydubbin said:


> Yup did it myself and fortunately had the equipment to do so. Did I know what I was doing...not really, but I just started taking things apart and basically learned along the way. I would encourage anyone to do it themselves if they had to because it was highly satisfying doing it myself


If I do, I would tempted to put a V10 :laugh:


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

:laugh: The tare down is the easy part its putting everything back in place with the proper specs is the hard part and heres another one for you for doing it yourself. :beer:


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

btw, did you paint your calipers or are those upgraded GTI/GLI calipers?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nice job man! 

yeah.. putting it back together is where the fun is!


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Congrats on getting it out. Blue Moon, good choice haha :beer:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

vwluger22 said:


> :laugh: The tare down is the easy part its putting everything back in place with the proper specs is the hard part and heres another one for you for doing it yourself. :beer:


haha yea i'm sure putting everything back is definitely the hard part. I was able to label everything so I know where each sensor and piping goes. Hopefully it all works out!



eatrach said:


> btw, did you paint your calipers or are those upgraded GTI/GLI calipers?


I painted them I bought the caliper paint kit from pep boys because the kit came with the paint and a bush so it was much easier then using a spray can:thumbup: It cost $20 i think



thygreyt said:


> nice job man!
> 
> yeah.. putting it back together is where the fun is!





tay272 said:


> Congrats on getting it out. Blue Moon, good choice haha :beer:


Thanks guys! Blue moon is my favorite beer:laugh:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

COOL! glad its going well for you!

our short shifter is machined and not recoated on that area...to keep cost down. if we coated them again it would cost 8-10 more. felt is was better to keep them under $100 and you could paint them instead:laugh:

i DO have a 2007 COMPLETE motor swap for sale here, complete motor, ecu, harness, cluster etc etc etc a FULL swap. no trans tho
PM me for info if someone needs one.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> COOL! glad its going well for you!
> 
> our short shifter is machined and not recoated on that area...to keep cost down. if we coated them again it would cost 8-10 more. felt is was better to keep them under $100 and you could paint them instead:laugh:
> 
> ...


Thanks Josh, and thanks for also finding that 07 motor for me. I'm anxious to open this thing up to see what actually happened. 

And don't worry about the short shifter i could care less how it look. Definitely a better decision not to coat and make more cost efficient..but I might paint it now that you said that


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

just checked the tracking and the engine comes today Had it shipped to a buddies commercial address for cheaper rate than residential. Hopefully my dad can pick it up for me because I'll be gone from 3-9 for a night class i'm taking:facepalm:

*edit* dad said he'll pick it up for me:thumbup:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

arrival of the new motor:heart:

















old motor, meet new motor...your replacement:laugh:









and with the nice engine cover lol


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

So clean and purrrrdy 

You got your work cut out for you my friend! Keep us posted


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

wow, the new/used engine looks soo... cleannn. my goodness, I can eat off of that


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Haha it is VERY clean- exactly what I expected for only having 7k 
After work today I'm going to start transferring over the parts I need to and get ready to start putting the motor back in


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

looking at that one photo of the front of the engine, it is not that difficult to change the intake manifold  
Come on C2Motorsport


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

eatrach said:


> looking at that one photo of the front of the engine, it is not that difficult to change the intake manifold
> Come on C2Motorsport


 yea i agree it doesn't look that hard at all:thumbup: I can't wait for C2 to release power numbers on the mani and EL kit!


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

pennsydubbin said:


> I can't wait for C2 to release power numbers on the mani and EL kit!


 I dont think they will give it to us, but this is the breakdown I would like to see for dyno's

Stock vs. Mani & Flash
Stock vs. EL Kit & Tune
Stock vs. EL kit, Mani & Tune



Pennsy, you think you can take some close ups of the bolt locations on the underside of the stock mani while its still on the motor?


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

GTACanuck said:


> I dont think they will give it to us, but this is the breakdown I would like to see for dyno's
> 
> Stock vs. Mani & Flash
> Stock vs. EL Kit & Tune
> ...


 
that is exactly what i hope they do for testing! 

I take some pics of the mani for ya and post them up in a little, along with pics of the head and timing cover off.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

pennsydubbin said:


> I take some pics of the mani for ya and post them up in a little, along with pics of the head and timing cover off.


 :beer:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

we broke 200 with a mani, c2 flash, header, exhaust, intake


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Yup i remember you guys putting that power down - i'd love having that. I'm just wondering if the C2 design might flow better then the HEP one and make a few more ponies.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> we broke 200 with a mani, c2 flash, header, exhaust, intake


 wwooooo. is that whp or at the crank?


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

eatrach said:


> wwooooo. is that whp or at the crank?


 IIRC it was whp :thumbup::thumbup:

Thread Source


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

pennsydubbin said:


> Yup i remember you guys putting that power down - i'd love having that. I'm just wondering if the C2 design might flow better then the HEP one and make a few more ponies.


 it'll be at least the same if not better!!  
but it will fit....unlike the HEP


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> it'll be at least the same if not better!!
> but it will fit....unlike the HEP


 i remember someone did fit the HEP, but, it was a pain. 
THose headers look sexy.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

well, i took the timing chain cover off and everything looks good. That thing's as tight as a frog's ass so there's no way it skipped...so the search for what's wrong continues. My guess now is maybe a spun rod bearing? 

here are those mani pictures for ya. hope this is what you wanted 

































and here are the pics of the valve and timing chain covers off


----------



## MkV Bbit (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey man i just wanted to thank u for post this swap. It will come in handy for someone. Thanks again


----------



## twoteks (Dec 1, 2005)

Could have spun a bearing. Get that crank out! Nice thread so far!


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

MkV Bbit said:


> Hey man i just wanted to thank u for post this swap. It will come in handy for someone. Thanks again


 thanks man i appreciate it:wave:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

twoteks said:


> Could have spun a bearing. Get that crank out! Nice thread so far!


 That's what I think it is! Right now my focus though is it get this new engine in so I can use my car again. Once that's all done then i'll decide if i'm going to fix what's wrong or just sell the engine.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

So I pulled the trans just a little bit ago and i found it quite dirty in there with a lot of grime on the bottom as pictured below. Anyone think they might know what it is? speedy dry or something? 









Also, since i'm already in the trans I was thinking about replacing this throw out bearing but I'm not sure if it is still good or not. What do you guys think? The trans has about 87k miles on it.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

since you are there already, i'd swap the throw bearing and the clutch...


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

the new motor came with the clutch so i'm just going to use that since it only has 7k, but yea i'm just going to replace the bearing.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

i would do so too. However, if you are thinking to upgrade to a turbo kit, might as well upgrade to a better clutch package.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Greyt, do you remember if your trans had crap in it too when you swapped yours out?


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Pennsy, thanks for those photo's, it makes it really clear now that it is not as easy as it looks. Its tight to get to the bottom ones :banghead:. I got big hands, and that was a concern of mine.

I would change the clutch if you are planning C2, but if this is a job you are comfy doing, i guess it can wait.. Just change the bearing and you are set i think.

Now, get that crank out!!


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Yea I think the clutch is going to have to wait. I don't really want to spend $500 now and set me back even more on getting the EL kit. I can only drive the car until I leave for pharmacy school which is end of August, so it needs to be bought asap lol.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

eatrach said:


> i remember someone did fit the HEP, but, it was a pain.
> THose headers look sexy.


 I fit the HEP. It wasn't that hard to do.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

it SHOULDN"T be hard. and you shouldn't have to MAKE things fit.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

sorry bro, no.. i didnt even check to see if it had anything around it... but it shouldnt have, as far as i'm concerned


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

pennsydubbin said:


> and here are the pics of the valve and timing chain covers off


 Man, I gotta say that is one clean looking engine inside for having over 80k on it. Its good to see that these engines stay that clean after that many miles. Im sure you took good care of it too so that helps.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> sorry bro, no.. i didnt even check to see if it had anything around it... but it shouldnt have, as far as i'm concerned


 it's ok man...Josh at NLS said that it is normal so we're all good!


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

got the new throw out bearing in...I was too impatient to wait a day for one to ship for $30 so I bought one at the stealership today for $65. Whatever 









forgot to take pictures of the trans bolted back up 

Threw the alternator and AC compressor on along with some new serpentine belts. 









And finally, after about 45 minutes of wiggling and kicking the motor...its back ineace:


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

Good deal, your at the home stretch now.:beer::thumbup:


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

Pennsy, you are doing it bro. Almost there. 
Someone commented about how clean the engine is. I agree. It looks brand spanking new. 
Looking at the cams, they look fine and smooth, like a baby's butt. I am still surprised what happened to Pennsy's engine.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

This is wheRe the fun begins. 

I'll try to get your specs tomorrow...


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

eatrach said:


> Pennsy, you are doing it bro. Almost there.
> Someone commented about how clean the engine is. I agree. It looks brand spanking new.
> Looking at the cams, they look fine and smooth, like a baby's butt. I am still surprised what happened to Pennsy's engine.


 I know everything really is clean and good looking in there! I really thought the sound my old engine was making was due to the timing being off so i'm kind of surprised that's not what is wrong. 

My goal is to have my car all finished up by the end of the weekend. If that happens then i'll start tearing down the old motor again on Monday. 



thygreyt said:


> This is wheRe the fun begins.
> 
> I'll try to get your specs tomorrow...


 awesome, thanks man.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

need your email to send it all


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

pennsydubbin said:


> I can only drive the car until I leave for pharmacy school which is end of August, so it needs to be bought asap lol.


 I graduated last year with an RN degree. Taking the NCLEX test was a pain. Those pharmaceutical questions where more like: "What the heck is this med?" "I don't remember this med". 
Good luck in school


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

eatrach said:


> I graduated last year with an RN degree. Taking the NCLEX test was a pain. Those pharmaceutical questions where more like: "What the heck is this med?" "I don't remember this med".
> Good luck in school


 hahaha dude i know, there's going to be so many medicines it's going to take a long time to remembered them. My friend who's there now claims to study 10hrs A DAY He might be exaggerating though...we shall see in the fall. 

Anyway, progress so far today isn't much. Just torqued all the mounts up and started putting some little things back together. Doing a quick beer run right now then i'm bolting the axles back up and the exhaust manifold to the cat then connecting more sensors. pics will be up later tonight


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

we'll be waiting... 

so, do you need any more specs?


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> we'll be waiting...
> 
> so, do you need any more specs?


 haha thanks again man for sending all those specs. I got a little problem going on though. I looked up the torque specs on the front axles and it said on a few sites that it is 51.6 ft lbs. Well, I started torquing them down and i snapped two bolts:screwy: So yea...anyone know why that happened?


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

tranny axles? 

did i sent you the specs for that?? if not, then let me know, and i'll send em to you in 5


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> tranny axles?
> 
> did i sent you the specs for that?? if not, then let me know, and i'll send em to you in 5


 Yup the tranny axles..I didn't see the specs in the PDFs you sent. I looked online at a couple sites and it said that the torque is 70nm/51.4xx ft lbs. Let me know if that's what you find too. I just got to work so I'll be bartending most of the night. If you post on here I can check back periodically thoughout the night. Thanks fred


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

looking, and sending the thing now.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

thanks Fred. 

Sorry everyone if it seems the thread died down a bit. I will put a bunch of pictures up today to compensate for that:laugh: I thought that the weekend would result in a lot of work getting down, but instead it was just the opposite so far. Today is the day though to get a lot done while the girlfriend is at work.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Well here is the weekend update. As mentioned last week, i thought that i would have the car done by today...but that didn't happen. I'm kinda disappointed but oh well. 

As of tonight - I got everything hooked back up and ready to go. I put new oil and filter in the car and now just need to bleed the trans and add the brake fluid and coolant. 









I besides breaking two axle bolts yesterday, i ran into two more problems...one small and one kinda big 

I'll start with the small one...i lost the C clip for this sensor, which held me up from bleeding the trans and re-filling. don't ask how that happened, but it did.  Now i have to go to the dealership and explain to those idiots what i need but all they're going to keep asking me is for the damn part number:banghead: I went there one time to try and buy the black Wolfsburg grill and the parts guy just kept telling me he needs the part number to know what i'm talking about...so i can only imagine what tomorrow's going to be like:facepalm: 









And now the main problem...My clutch cables seem to be stuck or twisted inside or something! Here's what happened: When putting the engine back into the car, I didn't realize that the clutch cable bracket was jammed behind the engine as we were pushing it back in. This resulted in bending the bracket a little and pulling the cables out. I was able to forcefully push them back in so that they will sit on the shifter as they're supposed to, but when i move my shifter to test it I can only put it in 2nd and 4th gear. I can not push up into 1st, 3rd, 5th and barley into the neutral position Here is the pic of the cable coming out into the bay...you can see that they were pulled out and pushed the firewall down. 









I'm not sure what to do to fix the cables. anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

ouch. But hey, look at the bright side, YOU HAVE IT BACK TOGETHER!!!! 
I tried to search for DIY water pump and thermostat. Only found Thermostat. Anyone care to share a link?


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

eatrach said:


> ouch. But hey, look at the bright side, YOU HAVE IT BACK TOGETHER!!!!
> I tried to search for DIY water pump and thermostat. Only found Thermostat. Anyone care to share a link?


 That's true! If I can just get these clutch cables figured out I can get put the battery back in and try to start it up doing the fluids won't take long. I still need to figure out what's going on with the axle bolts and why they snapped before 52 ft lbs...I hope that was the right spec. Common Fred with those specs:laugh:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

pennsydubbin said:


> That's true! If I can just get these clutch cables figured out I can get put the battery back in and try to start it up doing the fluids won't take long. I still need to figure out what's going on with the axle bolts and why they snapped before 52 ft lbs...I hope that was the right spec. Common Fred with those specs:laugh:


 just got home... 

and searching for em!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

sent.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

as always, thanks a lot Fred:beer: I really do appreciate it. And the results....drive axle to transmission flange - 70nm/51.6 ft lbs...exactly what I did :what: That's kind of scary that those bolts started snapping before torque spec. I'll probably buy new ones at the dealership today along with the other stuff. So close to being done, just need to figure out these damn clutch cables!


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Those cable shifters can be pretty fiddly. Youll probably need to do some adjusting of the cables so it will work properly. I remember in my mk3 jetta over time the cables must have stretched. Because i had to adjust them so i could get the car into first gear. after the adjustment it was fine though. Also, it wasnt a lot that i had to adjust them by.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh yea I should probably make it more clear with my problem - It's the shifter inside the cabin that won't go into gear, even when the clutch cables are unattached to the shifter on the trans. The cables must be jammed up underneath but I don't know how to get to them. I took the shifter boot and ash tray out thinking I could see down there but I couldn't.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lift the car, remove the tunnel insulation, which is the aluminum thin on top of the exhaust... 

once thats done, you will be able to see the cables from the shifter to the tranny


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> lift the car, remove the tunnel insulation, which is the aluminum thin on top of the exhaust...
> 
> once thats done, you will be able to see the cables from the shifter to the tranny


 That's greyt news! Lol


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i do try, you know.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

dude you've been such a big help to my project with taking the time to find and send me the torque specs....I really appreciate it:beer:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

pennsydubbin said:


> dude you've been such a big help to my project with taking the time to find and send me the torque specs....I really appreciate it:beer:


  

no probs! 

the way i see it, there are only about 10 of us! lol... we must take care of each other... 

plus, i know that i have any issues any of you guys would help too..!  

AANNND i also know this thread will help others...


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

thygreyt said:


> no probs!
> 
> the way i see it, there are *only about 10 of us!* lol... we must take care of each other...
> 
> ...


 only 10. this forum ran out of dedicated people that can help and willing to help. :laugh: 
Thygreyt, do you have a bentley manual?


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> no probs!
> 
> the way i see it, there are only about 10 of us! lol... we must take care of each other...
> 
> ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

So...just got back from the dealership. After some time of explaining what clip i need by using a print out diagram of the transmission system...I get nothing. The clip isn't numbered in the diagram so he didn't know what i needed. Then when i finally got him to know which clip i was talking about he still couldnt get me one because he didn't know the part number :banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:. Like seriously?! I told him just go get the container of the damn clips and i'll be able to pick out which size it is, but he couldn't:screwy: I have a better chance of finding my old one in my garage or garbage before I can get one from the dealership :facepalm:...I need a beer lol


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

eatrach said:


> only 10. this forum ran out of dedicated people that can help and willing to help. :laugh:
> Thygreyt, do you have a bentley manual?


 yep... why? need something?


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

thygreyt said:


> yep... why? need something?


 no, just need to know where you got it from. I am searching online stores; but can't find it. 
I found one at DBC performance, however, it is for the GTI. 
BTW you guys, finally I was able to do an oil change after using castrol syntec:thumbup:. I am very much happy with the result. I was using Mobil 1 :thumbdown:, but no more.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

last week i did my oil change... the car now feels so much better... 

lubro moly only..


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Yea i use Castrol Syntec 5w-40 like the volkswagon stays to use. I always have a hard time finding it though...always see 0w-30 or 10w-40  

So the progress with my car: I got everything hooked up and tried starting it only to find out that my battery is dead:facepalm: I have it charging right now but I have to leave for work now so I can't try starting it till later...which is around 12 because i'm only working half a day 

*edit* the battery was fully charge as I was leaving for work so I tried it and it startedeace: I let it ran for about 20 seconds until I noticed the smoke coming out of where the exhaust mani bolts to the flex piping. I'm guessing that's just the oil burning off everything and happened because one of the three bolts isn't on the manifold yet.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

when i started the car post tranny swapped, i got sort of scared... 

since we had to drain all of the coolant, some of it got to the headers... and when we started it we saw a huge cloud of smoke... it was rather scary!


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Haha oh really? That must be what's happening to mine then. I was pretty scared when I saw it too, I was like " oh sh*t, I just ruined this new motor" :laugh: 

I'll be back home in about an hour and a half and trying to figure out how to fix the clutch cables. It's so fustrating having the motor running but I can't drive it! Lol


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

yuuuppiieee eace::thumbup: 
goonnaa drink a ... wine for you:beer::laugh:


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

So Idk if its just me but you got this swap done pretty damn quick and for never doing one before, Im pretty impressed man. Congrats on getting it back together and running :beer:. You have me confident enough now to do the same if I ever need to pull the motor out for a rebuild or what have you. This isnt something I would normaly take on myself either, but seeing how quickly you accomplished it makes me feel like I could do the same. This thread is gonna help ALOT of pple in the future Im sure. Good job mang!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

it definetely makes it seem like its as easy as an oil change... lol


----------



## stevegotanewone (Sep 19, 2006)

Free bump jimmy! I give you a lot of credit for not being afraid to tear into a pretty major project like this! :beer: You gotta come up and check out the gti when i get the 3.0 from schimmel and put it in the gti!


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

tay272 said:


> So Idk if its just me but you got this swap done pretty damn quick and for never doing one before, Im pretty impressed man. Congrats on getting it back together and running :beer:. You have me confident enough now to do the same if I ever need to pull the motor out for a rebuild or what have you. This isnt something I would normaly take on myself either, but seeing how quickly you accomplished it makes me feel like I could do the same. This thread is gonna help ALOT of pple in the future Im sure. Good job mang!


thanks tay:beer: I actually thought the swap would been done last week sometime, but it did seem to be pretty fast for not ever doing anything like this before. I'm glad people are enjoying this thread and hope that it will help many others! When i first posted I didn't think there would be much interest in the thread and might be some negative comments about not knowing what I was doing, but you guys proved me wrong :thumbup: 

Ugh, i'm so close to being done though it's so fustrating. I bent and broke a tab off of the shifter cable bracket so that's what has been holding me up. And I have a big test tonight for my summer class so studying for that has been taking up my spare time I use for working on my car. Unfortunately my car and this thread are going to have to wait a week for updates because i'm going on vacation this saturday for a week


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

stevegotanewone said:


> Free bump jimmy! I give you a lot of credit for not being afraid to tear into a pretty major project like this! :beer: You gotta come up and check out the gti when i get the 3.0 from schimmel and put it in the gti!


Thanks Stevo, I appreciate it dude:beer: I'd love to come check out the gti when you get that in there...just let me know! Good luck putting it in.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

so is it up and running all ready for a turbo yet?:laugh:
SPT motor, ehhhhh. good luck.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

jimmy is the man:thumbup:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> so is it up and running all ready for a turbo yet?:laugh:
> SPT motor, ehhhhh. good luck.


The motor's up and running and ready for a turbo . I'm thinking about having the car towed to you before I leave for vacation so you can fix the bracket and cables while im gone and do a quick run through to make sure it's everythinga good to go. I might call you later today to set that up.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

i'm here if you need!:beer:


----------



## biggs88 (Mar 6, 2011)

pennsydubbin said:


> Yea i use Castrol Syntec 5w-40 like the volkswagon stays to use.



Hey Pennsy, I GOTTA KNOW:

Did you use Castrol Syntec 5w40 for all 80,000 miles on your 2.5L?

Howmany miles did you go between oil changes?

What type of driving did you do? City? Highway?




Thanks!!!!!

Your old engine looks SOOOOO clean!


----------



## biggs88 (Mar 6, 2011)

pennsydubbin said:


>



On the cam shaft "sprocket/timing chain gear" on the left: Is that some sort of VVT? Do these engine have VVT?


Thanks for putting up with dumb questions!!! lol


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

biggs88 said:


> Hey Pennsy, I GOTTA KNOW:
> 
> Did you use Castrol Syntec 5w40 for all 80,000 miles on your 2.5L?
> 
> ...



I actually haven't always used the Castrol Syntec, I was using the Castrol Synthetic Blend for the 82,000 miles the car had on it. The last oil change the car had is the point were I put the full synthetic in. VW says you're always supposed to use fully synthetic, but my dad ran the blend in the car before i had it so I just stuck with it for awhile. 

The oil was changed about every 4-5k miles i'd say. The first 50k miles was mostly all highway from my dad, then when he gave it to me it was about an even mix of city/highway.

As for the VVT, I know these cars have do have it so what you're seeing is on the sprocket is it I think

Don't feel dumb to ask questions...ask away! If i don't know someone else will probably chime in :thumbup:


----------



## burgym (May 29, 2011)

i had that same problem when i chipped mine. i see you had a lot better luck than i did. took me all night taking everything apart so i could some how pull it out of there.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 2, 2009)

Yes, the big sprocket on the left is a VVT mechanism for the intake cam. :thumbup:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Back home from vacation and back to working on this clutch cable problem. Where i'm at now - I can shift from neutral into 2nd and 4th gear fine...but can't go into 1st, 3rd, or 5th :screwy: the shifter knob literally wont move up past neutral, even with a decent amount of force. I ripped off the heat shield below the car and the cables look fine. the only thing i noticed is that they are twisted at one point but it can't tell if its supposed to be like that. I'll post pics in 15 mins.










here is where the cables cross over









and seen again - engine bay view.









i never took the cables out of the bracket so they must just be like that. I just don't know what is causing the shifter knob no to move up from neutral. help please!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

um... this might be a basic thing, but lets try it...

have you aligned it??


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

no i didn't try aligning the cables yet because when they aren't connected and freely dangling there in the bay i still can not move the shifter knob, which must mean that its something messed up inside this plate that the cables go in to ( not sure what its called )


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lets troubleshoot it...

1) can you move the actual shifter with the shifter cables unconnected?? (the thing on the tranny)

2) if the cables are unconnected, can you move the knob?

that way you can determine wether it is the tranny or the cables/knob.


if your issue is the cables, then which one is the one that isnt moving? the side cable or the up/down cable?

then, why isnt it moving? is it blocked or being held?

if not, is it properly secured on the plate?

if its the tranny shifter that it isnt moving, then: is the shifter locked? as locked with the button? if not, then i dunno... the tranny install?


also, search for a DIY to align the shifter knob with the tranny.


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

Great video.:thumbup:


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

HIBB 304 said:


> Great video.:thumbup:


Nice find!!


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

wow, yea that's an awesome video. thank you for posting that.

to greyt, 

1) yes, the shifter on the tranny moves fine by hand, so not locked or anything
2)cables unconnected, still can not move knob

I'm not sure which cable is hung up. when in neutral i can move side to side and into 2nd and 4th fine - from neutral up is what is not moving. from what i can see there is nothing blocking or holding it up. tomorrow i am going to try and remove that plate but need to figure out how to first. there's no bolts just the metal tabs bent over so i'm guessing i just unbend all of them and it comes off?


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

Hmm, it sounds to me like one of the cables might be pinched. Keeping you from being able to move the shifter forwards. Have someone wiggle the shifter and look at or put your hands on the cables to see if you can feel or see them moving. Might be able to figure out which one it is.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

well don't ask me how but i managed to fix my cable problem eace: I kept jamming and hitting the shifter knob and it would progressively move more and more each time. After about 20 mins of playing with it i got it to move and lock into every gear! Now all i have to do is put the new axle bolts in and bleed the clutch and it's drivable  I'll be doing that all in a few hours from now...going to the casino first! lol


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

pennsydubbin said:


> well don't ask me how but i managed to fix my cable problem eace: I kept jamming and hitting the shifter knob and it would progressively move more and more each time. After about 20 mins of playing with it i got it to move and lock into every gear! Now all i have to do is put the new axle bolts in and bleed the clutch and it's drivable  I'll be doing that all in a few hours from now...going to the casino first! lol


lol, congrats on getting the thing to work then...

and hopefully come bach with loot to spare.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Just got back from the casino...I am now $85 poorer lol. Once I finish eating I'll start working, and as always expect pics to follow


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Shoulda kept your money and got the car running then hahaha. Im assuming you went to Sands? How is it over there, never been there yet since it opened?


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Haha i know right! yea i went to Sands. Yesterday was the first time i was there, besides my 21st birthday back in March ( that doesn't count because I don't even remember being there lol). I won yesterday, now lost today. It's real nice though you should check It out sometime.


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

awesome thread. all i really want to say is that i fully concur regarding incompetence in the VW parts department. i can't even begin to say how many times i've gone in there looking for a hose, a hose clamp, a wiring harness, etc etc and they just sit there with a blank stare and tell me without a part number they can't do anything. i've even pulled up the diagrams on the computer and pointed to what i need and they still can't figure it out. i've asked for single wires that go into the MAF harness and if i don't have the part number they can't help me out because there are multiple sizes.

ahhh its sooo daaammmnnnn frustrating!!!! :banghead:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

LampyB said:


> awesome thread. all i really want to say is that i fully concur regarding incompetence in the VW parts department. i can't even begin to say how many times i've gone in there looking for a hose, a hose clamp, a wiring harness, etc etc and they just sit there with a blank stare and tell me without a part number they can't do anything. i've even pulled up the diagrams on the computer and pointed to what i need and they still can't figure it out. i've asked for single wires that go into the MAF harness and if i don't have the part number they can't help me out because there are multiple sizes.
> 
> ahhh its sooo daaammmnnnn frustrating!!!! :banghead:


sometimes it isnt esy... i have been looking with them for the harness for the manual car, and there are just too many. each one has different connectors, or just some minimal differences... so sometimes, it really pays to have a part number..


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Got everything up and running lastnight  I put about 3 miles on it driving it to Giant and back. The one thing I did notice though is that it seems louder and the exhuast note more "purrier" than my original engine? I don't know if thats even possible lol. Might just be from not hearing this thing run in over a month! It's great to be driving it again and later tonight I'll start getting her ready for the cult classic


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

AHHH Shiiiittt! Ill be looking forward to seein you there, meet the man behind the legend hahaha. Ill most likely be showin my car but I might not cause its not lookin too pretty at the moment. A deer ran into the side of my car and its got alot of dents and cracked paint goin down that side at the moment that still havent got fixed. We will see what I decide to do, congrats on getting her up and running again.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

haha yea man we'll def meet each other sunday. I'll probably be hanging around the C2 booth if not walking around. I would love to show my car too, but i still have my cracked lip on my car right now that i didn't get the chance to fix either. I want to fix it but i'm not spending money on anything until I get the turbo kit on  Time to wash and wax her now. this is what my sister and her friends do to my car when i'm not home :facepalm:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol.

congrats on having a runner again!


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

All cleaned up. Still have the steelies on because its been down for so long. Tomorrow i'll put my summer wheels on and re-wash and wax for the cult classic!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nice!

i like.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

put another 20 miles on the car just now. After filling up with some fresh gas (still had the month old gas in it lol) I decided to hop on the highway and get on it a little because i've been babying it this whole time. Well, after i did the check engine light came on :facepalm: I happened to be an exit away from autozone so i stopped there to have them scan it with the scanner they have there. The results - Throttle position and engine load do not agee. The ECM detected that the TPS value and engine load do not agree with the expected TPS value and engine load. 

Probable cause: 
-check engine for vacuum leak
- plugged exhaust or intake


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

2 tools everyone should have:

Vag com and a manual.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

i have vag com but i let me sister's boyfriend borrow my cord. I should have it back by tomorrow and then i can scan for accurate results.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

:thumbup: Good stuff pro. Glad you got your car up and running
I detailed my car last week. Did the 4 steps process. I will post photos when I get a chance in a separate thread.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

pennsydubbin said:


> Probable cause:
> -check engine for vacuum leak
> - *plugged exhaust or intake*


maybe your sister and her friends stuffed a cat in there:laugh:


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Or someones penis hahahahaha .


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Good to see you up and running (somewhat) . Get a chance to gigure out the problem with the MIL?

Have you started to peel apart the bad motor in any way? Still curious as to what caused all this to begin with.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

GTACanuck said:


> Good to see you up and running (somewhat) . Get a chance to gigure out the problem with the MIL?
> 
> Have you started to peel apart the bad motor in any way? Still curious as to what caused all this to begin with.


Yea the light was on because I had to realign the throttle body. Still didn't get a chance yet to open up the old motor. I'm pretty sure it is a spun rod bearing. This week I'm disassembling the whole motor so I'll know soon.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

pennsydubbin said:


> Yea the light was on because I had to realign the throttle body. Still didn't get a chance yet to open up the old motor. I'm pretty sure it is a spun rod bearing. This week I'm disassembling the whole motor so I'll know soon.


Cool! Keep us updated :thumbup:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Also wanted to say that there was a c2 stage 3 rabbit with FMIc and the HEP manifold at cult classic this past weekend...it looks awesome. I'll post pics of it during my lunch break


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

pic of my car before the show 









And the pics of the stage 3 rabbit


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

That looks sick! Do want. 

Still curious as to what the new C2 SRI will look like instead of this HEP one.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

GTACanuck said:


> That looks sick! Do want.
> 
> Still curious as to what the new C2 SRI will look like instead of this HEP one.


Me too, but I talked to Chris from C2 at the show and he said no teaser pics or power numbers will be released until waterfest. He did however tell the the numbers it made


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

pennsydubbin said:


> Me too, but I talked to Chris from C2 at the show and he said no teaser pics or power numbers will be released until waterfest. He did however tell the the numbers it made


PM [email protected]!


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

that looks awesome man:thumbup:


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

pennsydubbin said:


> Also wanted to say that there was a c2 stage 3 rabbit with FMIc and the HEP manifold at cult classic this past weekend...it looks awesome. I'll post pics of it during my lunch break


Hey, didnt catch you there but I also saw this same Rabbit there. I was gonna talk to the owner but he was already talking with another kid so I kept walking. Any idea who he is or if he comes on here at all? I heard him telling the kid what his Vortex name was but I forgot it by the time I got home. Very slick ride I gotta say. Hopefully my Rabbit will be as nice by next year when I put it in the show.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

I meet the owner of that rabbit last year at Cult Classic very cool guy. :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

vwluger22 said:


> I meet the owner of that rabbit last year at Cult Classic very cool guy. :thumbup:


who is he?


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

tay272 said:


> Hey, didnt catch you there but I also saw this same Rabbit there. I was gonna talk to the owner but he was already talking with another kid so I kept walking. Any idea who he is or if he comes on here at all? I heard him telling the kid what his Vortex name was but I forgot it by the time I got home. Very slick ride I gotta say. Hopefully my Rabbit will be as nice by next year when I put it in the show.


lol no way that was probably me man! He made it seem like I was the only one that asked him about his car and I did ask him for his vortex name before i left. I actually forget it now but all i remember is that it has "08 and rabbit" in it. He said that he has a few post here in the 2.5l forum but not many. I'm pretty sure his first name is Jay but i don't remember is last.


----------



## biggs88 (Mar 6, 2011)

Ok Pennsy! We have all been waiting. . . . .

RIP that old 2.5L apart and lets get some more photos of the internals/bottom end!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


lol!


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

biggs88 said:


> Ok Pennsy! We have all been waiting. . . . .
> 
> RIP that old 2.5L apart and lets get some more photos of the internals/bottom end!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


hahaha i know sorry i've been making you all wait. I'm going to get to the old engine real soon. Might be taking on a new priority, which is installing a c2 stage 2 turbo kit!!! 
Keeping my fingers crossed Josh


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

pennsydubbin said:


> I actually forget it now but all i remember is that it has "08 and rabbit" in it. He said that he has a few post here in the 2.5l forum but not many. I'm pretty sure his first name is Jay but i don't remember is last.


This is all I remember about him to lol. The last time I saw a post from him was in a hep thread I think?


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

pennsydubbin said:


> Might be taking on a new priority, which is installing a c2 stage 2 turbo kit!!!
> Keeping my fingers crossed Josh


Jimmy u dirrty whore 

It wont cost you to rip apart the old motor  Just do it!

Take assloads of photos


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

lmao. ok to make everyone happy i'll start tearing down the old motor tonight!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

it's yours! phone call...answer it! haha


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

It's official, I'll be C2 stage 2 next week!!! Thanks NLS:heart:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Congrats...!! Tou must be pretty happy


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Congrats!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

pennsydubbin said:


> It's official, I'll be C2 stage 2 next week!!! Thanks NLS:heart:


OH DAYUUUMMM! A big congrats to you on that purchase. Have fun with it haha. 

PS: If that was you that the guy was talking to at Cult Classic then my bad for not saying anything. From the pics Ive seen of you I didnt think it was you but I didnt really look good either. Now you can enter next year with your turbo Jetta haha.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Haha thanks guys! I'm so excited to pick it up from NLS. It won't be ready until Tuesday and I'm going crazy waiting till then :laugh: 

To tay, dont worry about not saying anything man it's cool lol. Now I'll definitely be proud to show my car at next years cult classic. I'm thinking about even showing it at Waterfest now 

As for the old engine..didn't get to it tonight haha. Sorry guys but I forgot that i had my night class tonight. I'll definitely rip it apart tomorrow night/this weekend to keep me occupied until I can start putting the turbo on.

Check back tomorrow for pics


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

Just wondering if you upgraded the clutch when you had the engine out...


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

man, i envy you. I won't do much with this motor except intake, SRI, and exhaust. I might be looking into driving an M3 or C63


----------



## biggs88 (Mar 6, 2011)

pennsydubbin said:


> Haha thanks guys! I'm so excited to pick it up from NLS. It won't be ready until Tuesday and I'm going crazy waiting till then :laugh:
> 
> To tay, dont worry about not saying anything man it's cool lol. Now I'll definitely be proud to show my car at next years cult classic. I'm thinking about even showing it at Waterfest now
> 
> ...


Hey Pennsy!!! Im in Philly. I would LOVE to help you with taking apart the bottom end/take pics of the engine.


Please hit me up!!!!!! I am off work for the weekend, so I would love to help you!!!!!


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

biggs88 said:


> Hey Pennsy!!! Im in Philly. I would LOVE to help you with taking apart the bottom end/take pics of the engine.
> 
> 
> Please hit me up!!!!!! I am off work for the weekend, so I would love to help you!!!!!


haha maybe! i'm not sure what my plans are for the holiday weekend yet. Might only have a few hours here and there. i'll keep you posted



DriveVW4Life said:


> Just wondering if you upgraded the clutch when you had the engine out...


No i didn't. I talked to Chris from C2 and he thinks that the clutch will be good for awhile because it only has 7k on it. Once they release their upgraded clutch at Waterfest i'll look into one of those



eatrach said:


> man, i envy you. I won't do much with this motor except intake, SRI, and exhaust. I might be looking into driving an M3 or C63


:thumbup:


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Todays the day isnt it?! Get your ic: ready, we want pics!!!


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

GTACanuck said:


> Todays the day isnt it?! Get your ic: ready, we want pics!!!


No today isn't the day anymore  when josh and i spoke last week we forgot that yesterday was a holiday so everything got pushed back a day, so tomorrow is the day!

Im actually stopping by NLS today though, so I might snap a few pics while I'm there


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Im so excited for you! Damn holidays always get in the way dont they?! 

So tell us, Im assuming you will be doing the install, correct? Then getting the flash done @ NLS? What is the plan of attack? 

If you are doing the install yourself. Could you be the first to create an ever so sought after complete and well documented install with pics? :thumbup:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Yup I'll be doing the install myself, then having the car towed to NLS for the flash. Since the EL kit release is right around the corner, i decided to do a completely thorough install thread so anyone who buys the kit can see what exactly is involved and help them decide if they want to tackle the install themselves :thumbup:

Check back here later tonight for a few pics


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

cars here. removing the kit today........


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> cars here. removing the kit today........


I won't be ready for pick up till tomorrow right? Or will it be ready later today?!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

not sure, have a inspection to do 1st and letting the car cool dwon, then i'm starting on it after lunch


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Ahemm... Sir Jimmy.

Any news?


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

GTACanuck said:


> Ahemm... Sir Jimmy.
> 
> Any news?


Yes there is! I started installing the kit and wil resume today after my night class. don't worry, I'm taking step by step pictures and will post them in a created thread once I finish :thumbup:


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Any teaser pics?


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

teaser


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

stage 2?? i now want to sit tight to see how the clutch does...

plus, you are going to need moar brakes!!!  that isht is going to be FAST!


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> stage 2?? i now want to sit tight to see how the clutch does...
> 
> plus, you are going to need moar brakes!!!  that isht is going to be FAST!


Yup stage 2. I was told that the clutch should hold up just fine, but if it does go the C2 upgraded clutch is released this weekend lol.

I figure the brakes need to be upgraded so I'm probably just going to upgrade to the gti brakes because I don't have enough money now for larger ones.


----------



## halbwissen (Jul 20, 2001)

pennsydubbin said:


> ...
> I figure the brakes need to be upgraded so I'm probably just going to upgrade to the gti brakes because I don't have enough money now for larger ones.


Money would be better spent on high quality pads, bleed the system with fresh fluid and add some stainless lines.


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

Jimmy, i picked up set of Audi A3 calipers/carriers Front and back for 130 shipped. I calculated everything to be at 750; which will give me GTI/GLI braking capability. 
NOw, those figures is based if I purchase pads/rotors from an online retailer(s). My brother's co worker, supposedly, can get same pads/rotors cheaper. So I will let you know. 
But that kit looks awesome:thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

eatrach said:


> But that kit looks awesome:thumbup:


it does...

are you done yet??


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> it does...
> 
> are you done yet??


I finished the kit install yesterday and just waiting on NLS for the flash - they haven't gotten back to me yet. Hopefully they can do it Monday


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

pennsydubbin said:


> I finished the kit install yesterday and just waiting on NLS for the flash - they haven't gotten back to me yet. Hopefully they can do it Monday


how was the install? It looked fairly easy??? (I am assuming)


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

eatrach said:


> how was the install? It looked fairly easy??? (I am assuming)


The install wasn't bad, but kinda harder than I was expecting. I got it done in 2 days, but it took about 25 hours to do lol. Some things that I found hard were : taking out and putting in new exhaust studs, bolting downpipe to the flex piping (because of bolt locations real hard to get to), and I put the manifold on with the turbo already bolted up. 

I have like 60-70+ pics to put up in the new thread I'm starting and you'll see what parts are tricky. The onky thing holding me up is my home Internet is down so I've been doing everything on my phone. Might go over my girlfriends house tomorrow so I can do it. 

Overall the kit is VERY nice and I'm very happy with the purchase. after putting it together I realized that doing a custom build would have been much harder and would take too much time. Also, because I bought this kit used it would be more expensive as well.

Thanks to Josh at NLS for selling me the kit :wave: now get back to me about flashing my car!:laugh:


----------



## stevegotanewone (Sep 19, 2006)

Give me a call sometime jumbo I don't have your number I wanna check this thing out! Props for doing it yourself dude


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

DriveVW4Life said:


> Money would be better spent on high quality pads, bleed the system with fresh fluid and add some stainless lines.


This. Mine still brakes fine (had them on for 5 months before the brembos, and they're back on now). I had the tyrolsport bushings, and the whole thing felt better as well. As long as you have good pads/rotors/fluid, the brake system actually works wonderfully. 

I'm running hawk HP's and ATE slotted rotors. Full flush with factory fluid.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

sorry. i was away camping all weekend. not internet. i do get days off right?:laugh: 

we can flash your car tomorrow(tuesday). let me know what time. 

also, we can NOT inspect your car till you have driven it till the readiness monitors are set for emission test to pass. so you need it flashed, then drive it about 80--100 miles with no cel and THEN we can inspect it.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Nope never sent you a PM - please respond back ASAP


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Well...I was doing a last check before having my car flashed and decided to tighten the oil return line some more. The result : the brass fitting popped off :banghead: now I have to try and get this other side off the turbo and get it pressed back on. Another day without the flash and needed my car tomorrow :facepalm:


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

pennsydubbin said:


> Well...I was doing a last check before having my car flashed and decided to tighten the oil return line some more. The result : the brass fitting popped off :banghead: now I have to try and get this other side off the turbo and get it pressed back on. Another day without the flash and needed my car tomorrow :facepalm:


 
Yikes! Good luck Jimmy


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

Houston Stand by, Jimmy is going to fire up his motor.:thumbup:


----------



## stevegotanewone (Sep 19, 2006)

Ooooh boy!!!


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

eatrach said:


> Houston Stand by, Jimmy is going to fire up his motor.:thumbup:


 Not quite yet. Turns out the fitting ended up shearing off when I though it just popped off. Now I have to get a new oil return line :facepalm: I was worried about my car not being ready today...now I have to worry about it just being ready in time for Waterfest! If it's not I'm going to be in the worst mood ever  :laugh:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

I'll have the new oil line on tonight and then the car will be flashed tomorrow


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

pennsydubbin said:


> I'll have the new oil line on tonight and then the car will be flashed tomorrow


 thats fast!


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Jimmy, see you at WF! You gonna be in the exhibition parking or general parking?

Look for the westsidedubs.ca stickers. You will find me!


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> thats fast!


 Lol I know. Can't mess around with Waterfest only being days away! 




GTACanuck said:


> Jimmy, see you at WF! You gonna be in the exhibition parking or general parking?
> 
> Look for the westsidedubs.ca stickers. You will find me!


 I will actually be doing quarter mile runs so you'll find me on the track! When I'm not doing runs my car will be parked when you first walk in. I'll look for the stickers - what's your name? Lol


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

pennsydubbin said:


> I will actually be doing quarter mile runs so you'll find me on the track! When I'm not doing runs my car will be parked when you first walk in. I'll look for the stickers - what's your name? Lol


 The names Jordan. Pretty much any of the Ontario guys will know where to find me. We will all be running around with walkie talkies. Wont be hard to get a hold of me. :thumbup: I will look for you on the strip! I wanna see some 1/4 mile times from ya


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

the name is Eli too  
JIMMY buy an extra one of those fittings; just in case. good luck at the WF you guys. :thumbup:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

try to break 15's yo!:laugh:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

GTACanuck said:


> The names Jordan. Pretty much any of the Ontario guys will know where to find me. We will all be running around with walkie talkies. Wont be hard to get a hold of me. :thumbup: I will look for you on the strip! I wanna see some 1/4 mile times from ya


 Ok Jordan I'll look for ya bud. Anyone else that see's me by my car or walking around just come up and introduce yourselves! There's a pic of what I look like on page 1 or 2 of this thread lol. 




eatrach said:


> the name is Eli too
> JIMMY buy an extra one of those fittings; just in case. good luck at the WF you guys. :thumbup:


 I'll be damn sure to buy extra fittings Eli! The new line I'm getting has SS fittings on it - no more soft brass:thumbup:


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> try to break 15's yo!:laugh:


 Shouldnt be too hard once he gets the hang of it. Should be running 14s I would think. Good luck man and keep all those timeslips so we can all check em out :thumbup:.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i have done 15.5 on an automatic NA jetta.... 15.0 or less should be difficult as long as you drive and not spin!


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

lol. last Waterfest i ran 15.442 at 89 mph. we'll see what i do this year


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

pennsydubbin said:


> lol. last Waterfest i ran 15.442 at 89 mph. we'll see what i do this year


 if possible, get some videos!


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

I'll take some inside the car vids and have my girlfriend take a vid from the bleachers lol. 

Well it took till midnight, but the car is back together eace: I CAN NOT wait to get it flashed tomorrow!!! finally


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

pennsydubbin said:


> I'll take some inside the car vids and have my girlfriend take a vid from the bleachers lol.
> 
> Well it took till midnight, but the car is back together eace: I CAN NOT wait to get it flashed tomorrow!!! finally


 Awesome Jimmy.:thumbup: I am not one of those that promote alcohol, but have a beer and relax :beer:


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Dude, you'll be in the 14's no problem. I hope you enjoy the boost as much as I do! 

Did that stuff get shipped out? I'm on car partout crunch time! lol


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

my guess is a 14.88 in the 1/4 mile


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm shooting to break into the 14's. Need to make a correction though. Here is my post from another thread a long time ago: 

"i ran my jetta today at Waterfest and my best time of three runs was 16.255 @ 86.38 but it was 100 degrees today and i'm not sure about the humidity. I ran against an APR stage 2 1.8t beetle and he only did 15.205 @ 90.48 . My mods are C2 93oct tune, BSH CAI and AWE cat back and i was running 225's" 

The 15.442 must have been from the fall show and go when temps were way lower. It's supposed to be only 85 and 86 this weekend so I'm not sure what times to expect


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

TeamZleep said:


> Dude, you'll be in the 14's no problem. I hope you enjoy the boost as much as I do!
> 
> Did that stuff get shipped out? I'm on car partout crunch time! lol


 Sorry I've been so caught up with my night class and getting this car running I never mailed the parts yet! Il mail them today and pay to make sure they're there for the weekend :thumbup:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

oh, if you did 16.22. then i'm guessing a 15.35. changed my mind.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

pennsydubbin said:


> Sorry I've been so caught up with my night class and getting this car running I never mailed the parts yet! Il mail them today and pay to make sure they're there for the weekend :thumbup:


 Thank you!


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> oh, if you did 16.22. then i'm guessing a 15.35. changed my mind.


 Yea that 16.22 was done around 2 or 3pm - hottest part of the day. I'm going to try to get there early Saturday and put in some runs before it gets hot


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Car is in transit to NLS now!


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

Jimmy, sorry to go off track, how are the pharma classes going? If you need help, let me know. BTW, you can download a Davis drug guide onto your phone; if you got a smart phone. 
Ok, so I think you might be able to run high 13s', if the weather is going to help; meaning it is not hot or the air is humid.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

no chance of 13's with this car. sorry 
been drag racing for 14-15 years now... this car with this setup is quick and fun but not a 13's car.


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

pennsydubbin said:


> Car is in transit to NLS now!


 opcorn:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

no car for WF, sorry. 
didn't know it was a 2005.5 2.5L. thought he said it was a 2008(he used a 2008 motor for the swap) file is not up yet for that. it will be up after waterfest. car is here till then because most companies are heading to NJ for waterfest and no one can change and load the file to the data base till after this weekend. 

sorry to dissappoint..it will be up and going end of night week


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> no car for WF, sorry.
> didn't know it was a 2005.5 2.5L. thought he said it was a 2008(he used a 2008 motor for the swap) file is not up yet for that. it will be up after waterfest. car is here till then because most companies are heading to NJ for waterfest and no one can change and load the file to the data base till after this weekend.
> 
> sorry to dissappoint..it will be up and going end of night week


 wow. that suks... hardcore


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

So I have some disappointing news...C2 does not have a turbo flash for my 05.5 ECU :what: because they leave for Waterfest tomorrow and will be gone till next week, the flash will take a week till it's made  

*Edit: didn't know Josh already posted above lol*


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

time wise it sucks...but it'll be taken care of for sure... 

yes i posted already...5 feet away from you...pay attention dude :laugh:


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> no car for WF, sorry.
> didn't know it was a 2005.5 2.5L. thought he said it was a 2008(he used a 2008 motor for the swap) file is not up yet for that. it will be up after waterfest. car is here till then because most companies are heading to NJ for waterfest and no one can change and load the file to the data base till after this weekend.
> 
> sorry to dissappoint..it will be up and going end of night week


 
 Sorry to hear that Jimmy


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

:facepalm: that really really sucks big time


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

eatrach said:


> Jimmy, sorry to go off track, how are the pharma classes going? If you need help, let me know. BTW, you can download a Davis drug guide onto your phone; if you got a smart phone.
> Ok, so I think you might be able to run high 13s', if the weather is going to help; meaning it is not hot or the air is humid.


 Well i didn't actually start pharmacy school that begins in the fall. I'm just take my last prereq class right now, which is A&P II. I never heard of Davis before, but i have Epocates on my iphone. 

This situation is pretty disappointing - really wanted to be boost'n right now, but i have enough going on with Waterfest and two more final exams to keep me occupied till it's ready...i hope 



nothing-leaves-stock said:


> time wise it sucks...but it'll be taken care of for sure...
> 
> yes i posted already...5 feet away from you...pay attention dude :laugh:


 haha


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

Davis' drug guide is good Jimmy. It gives you a lot more info than what you really need. Some more newer drugs too. We had a professor that used to makes us write crap load of info about patient's medications. I am like why? Just what it does, what it is used for, side effects and patient teachings. :facepalm:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

haha, ok i'll look into it. thanks for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

So I guess this means you arent coming to Waterfest now entirely?


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

GTACanuck said:


> So I guess this means you arent coming to Waterfest now entirely?


 Hell YEA I'll still be at Waterfest! Just gotta decide now which one of my friends cars I want to ride down in :laugh:


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

pennsydubbin said:


> Hell YEA I'll still be at Waterfest! Just gotta decide now which one of my friends cars I want to ride down in :laugh:


 Well thats good news! I will still give you a shout on the Sunday then. :beer:


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

Jimmy, are you going to drive the car or tow it?


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

eatrach said:


> Jimmy, are you going to drive the car or tow it?


 Eli are you talking about to Waterfest? My car is at NLS and will be there till Potter at C2 makes the flash for my car. I won't have my car back till this time next week  

I'll be either driving my girlfriends car or riding down in my sisters boyfriends gti to Waterfest. It's depressing not having my car for tomorrow : /


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

pennsydubbin said:


> Eli are you talking about to Waterfest? My car is at NLS and will be there till Potter at C2 makes the flash for my car. I won't have my car back till this time next week
> 
> I'll be either driving my girlfriends car or riding down in my sisters boyfriends gti to Waterfest. It's depressing not having my car for tomorrow : /


  that sucks dude; so sorry to hear that. I would ride shotgun in the GTI: men hangout with men in cool cars. :laugh:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Today should be the day the car gets flashed! I'm trying not to get to excited because it seems that everytime the car is ready something bad happens. My luck NLS will probably get back to me amd say they can't flash it today


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Today should be the day the car gets flashed! I'm trying not to get to excited because it seems that everytime the car is ready something bad happens. My luck NLS will probably get back to meandd say they can't flash it today:laugh:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

we are flashing it today(saw you called, was tied up)
BUT since its a new file....we have to log it, make sure everything is correct before shipping it. so it MAY be today or may not be today for you to get your car. but the 1st flash will happen after lunch.


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> we are flashing it today(saw you called, was tied up)
> BUT since its a new file....we have to log it, make sure everything is correct before shipping it. so it MAY be today or may not be today for you to get your car. but the 1st flash will happen after lunch.


cool! Just want to remind you about the DV vacuum line not being on yet.I'll bring the hose and a T fitting around lunch time to install it real quick


----------



## st33z_v2 (Mar 21, 2010)

i saw this turbo build from the begging and cant wait to see the finished product, when do you think you will get it back?








and i promote alcohol so bottoms up to you! :beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

st33z_v2 said:


> i saw this turbo build from the begging and cant wait to see the finished product, when do you think you will get it back?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


haha i know man. I'm not sure it all depends on how long the logging and changing of the software takes. I'll let everyone know when Josh updates me on the progress. lol and yes, i will be having some cold beers tonight to relax from working in this extremely hot weather. hopefully i won't have a heatstroke tomorrow and actually get to drive this car again :laugh:


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Hey Jimmy, too bad we werent able to meet up at Waterfest this year. It must have sucked not having your car there. I know if I had just done all that work and wasnt able to bring it I would be upset too. 

How are you coming along with your DIY that you will be posting up? We are all waiting to see lots of pics my friend! :thumbup:

I am especially looking forward to seeing how you dealt with the SAI system. I still dont have a full understanding on how it works, but have a good general idea. :beer:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

GTACanuck said:


> Hey Jimmy, too bad we werent able to meet up at Waterfest this year. It must have sucked not having your car there. I know if I had just done all that work and wasnt able to bring it I would be upset too.
> 
> How are you coming along with your DIY that you will be posting up? We are all waiting to see lots of pics my friend! :thumbup:
> 
> I am especially looking forward to seeing how you dealt with the SAI system. I still dont have a full understanding on how it works, but have a good general idea. :beer:


I know dude not having my car at Waterfest kind of ruined it for me. Since its too hot where i'm at, my boss was kind enough to not make us work today, so i'm just chillin till i have to leave for my conference  I'll start making the thread now! The SAI relocation isn't complicated at all - you'll see in the pics :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

just saw the htread... gotta say, its looking good!

and wow, this thred and the other one show a LOT of dedication. keep it up


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> just saw the htread... gotta say, its looking good!
> 
> and wow, this thred and the other one show a LOT of dedication. keep it up


Thanks man I appreciate it! I don't mind stopping to take the pics as I go. THIS thread was originally just to show my progress while swapping engines but when I saw that people were going to refer back to this for help I was actually happy I made it and knew with the release of the EL kit coming up I had to make the step by step thread for everyone


----------



## biggs88 (Mar 6, 2011)

pennsydubbin said:


> Thanks man I appreciate it! I don't mind stopping to take the pics as I go. THIS thread was originally just to show my progress while swapping engines but when I saw that people were going to refer back to this for help I was actually happy I made it and knew with the release of the EL kit coming up I had to make the step by step thread for everyone


Pennsy!!!!! Any word on the pics of the bottom end?? Im craving to see the rest of the innards of the 2.5L!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

sorry, nothing yet!


----------



## biggs88 (Mar 6, 2011)

pennsydubbin said:


> sorry, nothing yet!



ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!



I NEED MORE PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


AAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

Haha. I've been working and driving my car too much to have time to tear that engine down 

It WILL be done though before I leave for school!


----------



## biggs88 (Mar 6, 2011)

pennsydubbin said:


> It WILL be done though before I leave for school!


AHHHH!!! 

It's school time!!!!!!!!!!!!


Damn education!


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

biggs88 said:


> AHHHH!!!
> 
> It's school time!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


unfortunately yes lol. My day schedule now consists of classes, interning, then studying for 8hrs or so. Absolutely no time anymore for my car. I always make time for vortex though:laugh:


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> my guess is a 14.88 in the 1/4 mile


14.649 was my time if you're wondering


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

not a bad guess huh? haha


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

not bad at all:thumbup:


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

man i gotta say this thread is nothing short of inspiring and reaffirming. I posted up a thread earlier this mornin with the 'crazy thought' of swappin a 08+ block to my early 06. 

i read this entire thread start to finish. man, I cna't help but feel like i was reading a soap opera. every time you went to do something there was somethin in the way. But from the sounds of it, it all sorted itself out. I know it should be expected when doing somethin of this magnitude. 

I only wish that my motor lasts. I've read a couple thread today and it seemed everyone start havin issues right around 85-90k mi... which is sadly, right where i am. Havent had any issues thus far, thankfully. but i gotta say reading this thread has shown me that 'if all else fail, slap a new motor on... and then boost it ' 

great job man. I'm sure i can ramble on, but this sleep deprivation is killin me.


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

LOL...this thread was open on my laptop for quite some time.....


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

the4ringer said:


> man i gotta say this thread is nothing short of inspiring and reaffirming. I posted up a thread earlier this mornin with the 'crazy thought' of swappin a 08+ block to my early 06.
> 
> i read this entire thread start to finish. man, I cna't help but feel like i was reading a soap opera. every time you went to do something there was somethin in the way.  But from the sounds of it, it all sorted itself out. I know it should be expected when doing somethin of this magnitude.
> 
> ...


 Thanks man. If there ever comes a time you need to throw a new engine in, hopefully you won't be too intimidated to do it now that you see a general overview. And nothing's better than hearing it spool up on the daily :thumbup: 



alwaysdutch said:


> LOL...this thread was open on my laptop for quite some time.....


 haha :wave:


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

trust me, i miss it. i had a stage 2+ A3 (2.0t fsi) and it screamed. But I started thinking (my own worst enemy), if my car ends itself sometime next year, given the age (by then), a motor swap + boost will put me at nearly a down payment for a newer car. which would totally suck cause i had full intentions of keeping this car. its done me solid to this day, and i've always planned to keep it. 

But back to doin a motor swap + boost, the $$$ would be almost more than the cars value, which never set well in my eyes. I've always modded my cars, but never wanted to exceed a certain percentage of the value of the car. Maybe I'm over-thinking it. But unless I could pick up a used stage 2 C2 kit along side an engine + ECU, i think that may be the only viable avenue that would be worth it. 

Then it comes to 'down time'. Ideally I'd like to do the motor swap and turbo install at the same time. That meaning, I'd have the new motor on a pallet, insert all turbo hardware bits on, then comes upgraded motor/tranny mounts, software, and god only knows. 

At this rate, with my brake conversion I'm doing currently, wedding planning, and my cars OEM+ cosmetic overhaul, even the thought of a motor swap is giving me an ulcer, haha. I can hear the faint sound of cash registers going off in my head, daily. 

But in any case, I will be sifting through this thread, pulling all pertinent info, obstacles and such and dropping it into a PDF. Its seriously worth holding onto "just in case". Google Docs is your friend  


Again, I commend you the challenge accomplished. :thumbup:


----------

